# Serpent RTA



## Petrus

Hi Vapors.
After a long decision I decided on the Serpent Two Post RTA tank. I did a simple 8 wrap SS 316, 26 ga build. 0.51 ohm. I wick with Rayon, thanks for the advice @Rob Fisher. The vape is full of flavour, no leaking. I am to say the least, very impressed. I think my Cuboid and Serpent setup look....sexy.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, finally a XXX setup, just couldn't wait any longer for the p67


----------



## Salamander

That is a brilliant combination. The Serpent is a great tank, easy to build and I think, highly under rated. The Cuboid, what's to about the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, finally a XXX setup, just couldn't wait any longer for the p67



Hehehe... I know the feeling! But Happy Days with XXX!


----------



## ConradS

I also picked a serpent up from a fellow forum member. So far so good, took me a few attempts at wicking but a S shaped wick with a portion shoved down the juice channel and the rest on the deck seems to work decently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ConradS

Oh, the idea for the wick comes from a video by forumite Ollie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

ConradS said:


> Oh, the idea for the wick comes from a video by forumite Ollie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I find that video @ConradS


----------



## stevie g

Chain vape at 50j 245 degrees no dry hits. 3.5mm dia twisted ni200 28g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Smoky Jordan said:


> Where can I find that video @ConradS


I don't know formite Ollie. But this Ollie might help

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

WARMACHINE said:


> I don't know formite Ollie. But this Ollie might help



That's him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS

Smoky Jordan said:


> That's him


Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS

So far so good with this tank, been camping this weekend and banged out 3 tanks on this so far, leaks a tiny bit on refill I dab it and then screw onto mod and then its fine, wicks beautifully but I only vape it up to 35 watts or so on a 0.7 ohm build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Did a 26ga parracoil SS on this tank, a real ***** to build, but an outstanding vape.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Petrus said:


> Did a 26ga parracoil SS on this tank, a real ***** to build, but an outstanding vape.
> View attachment 45326


Nice one @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heino13

How often do you rewick your serpent?


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Heino13 said:


> How often do you rewick your serpent?


On my 3 tank so far and all good


----------



## ConradS

Heino13 said:


> How often do you rewick your serpent?



I have a significant flavour drop off round about tank 3 to 4. So I guess I will do it every other day depending on the number of tanks in rotation.


----------



## Silver

Finally got round to setting up my Serpent after many weeks

Did a 6 double wrap paracoil with 26g SS. A first for me. 2.5mm ID. Came out at 0.19 ohms. My gosh. That's the lowest ohm coil I have made. 

Thanks to @Oliver Barry. I followed his coil and wick video. Without that I probably would have failed. 




All wicked and ready to go. 

Just couldn't figure out which way to turn the top to close off the juice flow. The manual says to 'up the juice hole' or to 'down' it. Anyway it worked and I am Vaping it on the cuboid. If anyone knows which way to open and close juice flow please let me know. Lol. 

Am using Paulie's Guava. Too warm at 40-50 watts. So am going lower at 20-30 or so. It's very nice but I am not used to it. All new to me. But lots of Vapour.

It buffets quite a lot in there. Lol. Maybe my coil was a bit too low? I tried to pull it up a bit once tied down but it wouldn't budge. 




Tagging @Maxxis because I bought it from Lung Candy. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Hi @Silver, the top segment of the tank is the juice control, by holding the tank with one thumb, rotate the top segment clock wise to close the juice control and anti-clock wise to open. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Hi @Silver, the top segment of the tank is the juice control, by holding the tank with one thumb, rotate the top segment clock wise to close the juice control and anti-clock wise to open.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Thanks very much @acorn
How many turns or how much turning from closed to open?
Maybe I am just a bit unco-ordinated tonight, but its quite stiff and i cant really see whats going on in there...
I just turned it a bit anti clockwise now and saw a bubble coming up, so something must be working
Hehe


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @acorn
> How many turns or how much turning from closed to open?
> Maybe I am just a bit unco-ordinated tonight, but its quite stiff and i cant really see whats going on in there...
> I just turned it a bit anti clockwise now and saw a bubble coming up, so something must be working
> Hehe


While turning, you will notice the that the chimny bottom moves up an down, about 3 full turns move it max open or max closed

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> While turning, you will notice the that the chimny bottom moves up an down, about 3 full turns move it max open or max closed
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Ah thank you!
I see it now! 
Thats great, thanks a mil @acorn!

What build do you use in this for what juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Ah thank you!
> I see it now!
> Thats great, thanks a mil @acorn!
> 
> What build do you use in this for what juice?


Not as ambitious as yours @Silver, have a modest 0.8 ohm 26 AWG Kanthal built in there with 2,5mm ID. Great single coil option for flavour

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Running 24 watts with VM XXX
*Edit 12mg

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Not as ambitious as yours @Silver, have a modest 0.8 ohm 26 AWG Kanthal built in there with 2,5mm ID. Great single coil option for flavour
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Lol, no real ambition on my part

Just that I wanted to do a parallel because I do them often in my RM2s
And I dont have that Ni80 wire that Ollie and them use so I thought let me try SS
It was too low in my opinion. Would not vape that on one of my mechs.
Feels pretty dumb vaping it at 25 Watts. 
Anyhow - should have rather gone for something more basic

One thing i have found is that I like crisp vapes and I notice they tend to come from thinner wire. Maybe I will try 28g next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Lol, no real ambition on my part
> 
> Just that I wanted to do a parallel because I do them often in my RM2s
> And I dont have that Ni80 wire that Ollie and them use so I thought let me try SS
> It was too low in my opinion. Would not vape that on one of my mechs.
> Feels pretty dumb vaping it at 25 Watts.
> Anyhow - should have rather gone for something more basic
> 
> One thing i have found is that I like crisp vapes and I notice they tend to come from thinner wire. Maybe I will try 28g next.


Also like my fruity and menthol juices crisp, will also try my next built moving to 28g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super @acorn , lets let each other know how it goes on that front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I can't decide if I like my Serpent or not, it's very airy and the flavour is great but there's just something about it that makes me pick one of my other tanks. Maybe it's the single coil thing because I'm used to dual coils setups. I find the vape to be quite sharp, not quite as light and fluffy as I would like. @Silver, maybe this tank will work for your fruits because of that "edginess". Try a twisted 26g build at 2.5mm, it's not quite as hot as the parallel and I think the flavour off a twisted coil is much better, parallel seems to work better if you're after cloud density. I like my desserts so this tank usually ends up back in the standby drawer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I can't decide if I like my Serpent or not, it's very airy and the flavour is great but there's just something about it that makes me pick one of my other tanks. Maybe it's the single coil thing because I'm used to dual coils setups. I find the vape to be quite sharp, not quite as light and fluffy as I would like. @Silver, maybe this tank will work for your fruits because of that "edginess". Try a twisted 26g build at 2.5mm, it's not quite as hot as the parallel and I think the flavour off a twisted coil is much better, parallel seems to work better if you're after cloud density. I like my desserts so this tank usually ends up back in the standby drawer.



Thanks @BumbleBee
That sharpness you mention makes my ears prick up!
Am looking forward to experimenting more with the Serpent to see what it can do for me. 

Here's something else - you are not going to believe it - i tried temp control for the first time!
Put the cuboid on temp mode SS316 and tried it
Got it now on 25 Watts and 215 degrees C
Its actually quite nice the way it regulates it 

Hilarious that I havent tried temp control on one of my own builds before.

Haha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> That sharpness you mention makes my ears prick up!
> Am looking forward to experimenting more with the Serpent to see what it can do for me.
> 
> Here's something else - you are not going to believe it - i tried temp control for the first time!
> Put the cuboid on temp mode SS316 and tried it
> Got it now on 25 Watts and 215 degrees C
> Its actually quite nice the way it regulates it
> 
> Hilarious that I havent tried temp control on one of my own builds before.
> 
> Haha


Oh WoW!! Well done! 

Once you get the hang of TC it's actually pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Finally got round to setting up my Serpent after many weeks
> 
> Did a 6 double wrap paracoil with 26g SS. A first for me. 2.5mm ID. Came out at 0.19 ohms. My gosh. That's the lowest ohm coil I have made.
> 
> Thanks to @Oliver Barry. I followed his coil and wick video. Without that I probably would have failed.
> 
> View attachment 50818
> 
> 
> All wicked and ready to go.
> 
> Just couldn't figure out which way to turn the top to close off the juice flow. The manual says to 'up the juice hole' or to 'down' it. Anyway it worked and I am Vaping it on the cuboid. If anyone knows which way to open and close juice flow please let me know. Lol.
> 
> Am using Paulie's Guava. Too warm at 40-50 watts. So am going lower at 20-30 or so. It's very nice but I am not used to it. All new to me. But lots of Vapour.
> 
> It buffets quite a lot in there. Lol. Maybe my coil was a bit too low? I tried to pull it up a bit once tied down but it wouldn't budge.
> 
> View attachment 50819
> 
> 
> Tagging @Maxxis because I bought it from Lung Candy. So far so good.


@Silver, beautiful build. One of my favourite tanks. Lots if flavour and a beautiful vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Petrus. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

My serpent build. 0.1ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MoneymanVape said:


> My serpent build. 0.1ohm


Ooooh nice build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MoneymanVape said:


> My serpent build. 0.1ohm



Wow @MoneymanVape - thats a great looking build !
Very low resistance!
How does it vape?
At what power are you vaping it?


----------



## MoneymanVape

Silver said:


> Wow @MoneymanVape - thats a great looking build !
> Very low resistance!
> How does it vape?
> At what power are you vaping it?


Vapes awsum☺That was actually believe it or not my first flat twisted and first duel fused claptons. Statted off with fused clapton build and decided to add the flat twisted and paired them. Ddnt nead to vape it at very hight watts around 30. Ramp up was not that bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Oh ya remember now i actually went to twmp mode 30watts 300c. Very nice warm vape no burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yobbo

So finally took the plunge and bought the Serpent, however, I am massively disappointed, you cant take more then 2 hits without there being a horrible dry hit, gone through every google/youtube setup and still same issue... 

Could the type of cotton make a difference, using the cotton that came with the tank for now?

Also, the tank leaks something terrible, even with the juice flow shut off.


----------



## Silver

yobbo said:


> So finally took the plunge and bought the Serpent, however, I am massively disappointed, you cant take more then 2 hits without there being a horrible dry hit, gone through every google/youtube setup and still same issue...
> 
> Could the type of cotton make a difference, using the cotton that came with the tank for now?
> 
> Also, the tank leaks something terrible, even with the juice flow shut off.



Sorry to hear about your troubles @yobbo 
Perhaps take a picture of your build and wick area and some of the folk experienced with the Serpent can maybe give you some advice.

I have one myself but haven't used it much. Got lucky I suppose on my first build following @Ollie's Youtube video tutorial (check out Ollie's thread in the Reviewers section). I built it with Stainless steel wire and did not use their wicking material - I used Jap Cotton I think. No dry hits and no leaking. At least that was my initial experience. 

PS - welcome to the forum
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-335#post-361382


----------



## yobbo

Thanks Silver, 

Well here is the build, didnt do anything fancy, just a small coil, coming in at 0.58 vaping at 20W.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Your doing something wrong. I can hit mine up 50w plus and no prob. Wicking is very very inportant. I use dischem cotton but kojan do v2 is better. If you got leaking problems your doing something wrong. Remember befor you fill the tank close the airflow and close the juuce flow. Careful not to mess juice in the inside air chanber. Then just open airflow and open juice flow. I onley unscrew my juiceflow like 1 or 2 turns max and i get NO dry hit whatsoever. Please ask if you need more help. Will post pick of wicking .


----------



## Andre

yobbo said:


> So finally took the plunge and bought the Serpent, however, I am massively disappointed, you cant take more then 2 hits without there being a horrible dry hit, gone through every google/youtube setup and still same issue...
> 
> Could the type of cotton make a difference, using the cotton that came with the tank for now?
> 
> Also, the tank leaks something terrible, even with the juice flow shut off.


Here is the link to @Ollie's video. Worth watching imo.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ollies-you-tube-channel.t18920/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yobbo

Thanks for the video Andre, just a quick question, should I be running the Serpent tank in Power or TC mode, my mod only supports Ni200 and Ti01


----------



## DougP

@yobbo your wicking is wrong kind sir 
Firstly wicks must go a little into juice hole
Secondly all that wick on the side on dec you must trim away 
You need more over juice well section than dec section 
It's leaking because juice is all escaping out of juice well


----------



## DougP

Where in JHB are u


----------



## DougP

U can run Stainless steel in power mode and TC mode 
Nickel and TI only in TC mode


----------



## Andre

yobbo said:


> Thanks for the video Andre, just a quick question, should I be running the Serpent tank in Power or TC mode, my mod only supports Ni200 and Ti01





Blends Of Distinction said:


> U can run Stainless steel in power mode and TC mode
> Nickel and TI only in TC mode


The mode you run on is dependent on the type of wire of your coil, not the tank. Thus, as @Blends Of Distinction said, but of course you can also run Kanthal in power mode.


----------



## Salamander

Yep there has to be cotton in the wicking channel. I leave a bit on the deck. Mine has never leaked, it does however "sweat" a little around the air slots, but its minor. I run SS 10 wraps at 3.5mm. Works out around .5 ohm. Never had a dry hit or leak


----------



## Barak

Would you guys say the Serpent is th ego to single coil tank at the moment? I am looking for a single coil rta to supplement the griffin.


----------



## BumbleBee

Barak said:


> Would you guys say the Serpent is th ego to single coil tank at the moment? I am looking for a single coil rta to supplement the griffin.


The Serpent didn't blow me away, I found the TFV4 Mini better in terms of quality and ease of use, the RCA deck is awesome.

Edit: The OBS Ace has a single RBA deck, this also looks like a serious contender.


----------



## Salamander

As far as I an concerned the Serpent is the best single coil tank out there. It even does a fair battle with some dual coil tanks. That's why I have 3 of them! I also have a Griffin and assorted other tanks but my favourite of all of them is the Serpent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Salamander

I like lots of airflow and the TVF4 mini is slightly restricted compared to the Serpent. Its not bad, but for me the Serpent is better. All depends on personal choice and vaping style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

I use my serpant every day. Love it


----------



## Barak

BumbleBee said:


> The Serpent didn't blow me away, I found the TFV4 Mini better in terms of quality and ease of use, the RCA deck is awesome.
> 
> Edit: The OBS Ace has a single RBA deck, this also looks like a serious contender.



Isnt the tfv4 more of a mtl tank? 

I am not about that lifestyle.


----------



## Greyz

Barak said:


> Isnt the tfv4 more of a mtl tank?
> 
> I am not about that lifestyle.



The TFv4 is the last tank anyone would ever nominate for the MTL award. I have one, it's very airy and even with the the air shut off completely you still can't pull off a MTL hit on it.
Now if you want to throw some O's or chuck some clouds then the TFv4 is hard to beat in the tank department. It's not the best flavour tank but the flavour is good too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak

Greyz said:


> The TFv4 is the last tank anyone would ever nominate for the MTL award. I have one, it's very airy and even with the the air shut off completely you still can't pull off a MTL hit on it.
> Now if you want to throw some O's or chuck some clouds then the TFv4 is hard to beat in the tank department. It's not the best flavour tank but the flavour is good too.



Anything i can fit a 26 clapton in will be awesome. Can the tfv4 handle bigger builds?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Barak said:


> Anything i can fit a 26 clapton in will be awesome. Can the tfv4 handle bigger builds?



I have run dual 3.5mm Clapton on the RB2 deck, it was a very tight fit and I get nice dense clouds! Normally I stick with 3mm ID when doing Claptons as the 3.5mm ends up making the air draw tighter, and I like it loose and airy.


----------



## Barak

Greyz said:


> I have run dual 3.5mm Clapton on the RB2 deck, it was a very tight fit and I get nice dense clouds! Normally I stick with 3mm ID when doing Claptons as the 3.5mm ends up making the air draw tighter, and I like it loose and airy.



Yeah i rarely go higher than 3mm. Mostly i just stick to 2.5. Cool thanks man. Will check out the tfv4.


----------



## Greyz

Barak said:


> Yeah i rarely go higher than 3mm. Mostly i just stick to 2.5. Cool thanks man. Will check out the tfv4.



I would rather say check out the Smok RDTA, vapeclub.co.za has it for R470, it's better than the TFv4. It has the same airflow but this time the airs directed over the coils which should mean more flavour. The build deck is also bigger so 3.5mm ID should be fine in there.
Just from my personal experience on the TFv4, 2.5mm is the smallest diameter you should use, in fact I never use smaller than 3mm as I've had found 2.5mm doesn't hold up to my chain vaping.


----------



## Barak

Greyz said:


> I would rather say check out the Smok RDTA, vapeclub.co.za has it for R470, it's better than the TFv4. It has the same airflow but this time the airs directed over the coils which should mean more flavour. The build deck is also bigger so 3.5mm ID should be fine in there.
> Just from my personal experience on the TFv4, 2.5mm is the smallest diameter you should use, in fact I never use smaller than 3mm as I've had found 2.5mm doesn't hold up to my chain vaping.



Sweet. Yeah i also checked out the obs ace, but something looks weird about it. Loved my crius tho. So maybe i should go watch some more reviews on that.


----------



## Greyz

Barak said:


> Sweet. Yeah i also checked out the obs ace, but something looks weird about it. Loved my crius tho. So maybe i should go watch some more reviews on that.



I have only read good things about the Crius v3. You just gave me something to do at work, watch some videos and compare the TF-RDTA against the crius v3


----------



## Barak

Greyz said:


> I have only read good things about the Crius v3. You just gave me something to do at work, watch some videos and compare the TF-RDTA against the crius v3



Yeah im happy with my griffin as the dual coil tank. The crius v3 is not single coil is it?


----------



## Greyz

Barak said:


> Yeah im happy with my griffin as the dual coil tank. The crius v3 is not single coil is it?



No it's a dual coil tank, Velo style deck IIRC.


----------



## Barak

Greyz said:


> No it's a dual coil tank, Velo style deck IIRC.



Yeah i will give a bells to the man that invented the velocity styled deck.


----------



## Greyz

Barak said:


> Yeah i will give a bells to the man that invented the velocity styled deck.



That man deserves the entire bottle of Bells!


----------



## Stosta

I finally got round to trying this tank, and I have to say, I think it is highly under-rated! The version I got has some threading issues, but a simple 0.7ohm NI80 coil fave me some amazing flavour.

It's simple and easy to set up, I'm just wondering if anyone else gave this tank some loving as I heard very little about it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I finally got round to trying this tank, and I have to say, I think it is highly under-rated! The version I got has some threading issues, but a simple 0.7ohm NI80 coil fave me some amazing flavour.
> 
> It's simple and easy to set up, I'm just wondering if anyone else gave this tank some loving as I heard very little about it!



I too have this tank @Stosta 
Tried one or two setups including a SS build which I used to dabble with TC
Not sure why I didnt continue with the tank
I think I got distracted by other newer gear...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I too have this tank @Stosta
> Tried one or two setups including a SS build which I used to dabble with TC
> Not sure why I didnt continue with the tank
> I think I got distracted by other newer gear...


I remember when it came out there was an absolute explosion of new and exciting things to play with. The Crius, then the Griffins, ceramics were then on the cards... So you're definitely right about being distracted by new gear. Usually though at least one person goes absolutely crazy over a tank, but it seems like this one missed out a bit!

@MoneymanVape , you still use yours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> I remember when it came out there was an absolute explosion of new and exciting things to play with. The Crius, then the Griffins, ceramics were then on the cards... So you're definitely right about being distracted by new gear. Usually though at least one person goes absolutely crazy over a tank, but it seems like this one missed out a bit!
> 
> @MoneymanVape , you still use yours?


I've also wondered about this tank. Interesting to hear your views.


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> I've also wondered about this tank. Interesting to hear your views.


I don't know if it's just that mine is second-hand, or if it is the nature of the tank, but I'm pretty sure the threading is shot.

I was reading up on it, and there is some fancy juice control system, close this, twist that... But I threw a build in, loaded it 4mls of XXX and gave it horns, and it has worked perfectly, no leaking or further attention required. I had to close the airflow almost completely to get to my right spot airflow-wise, but it turned out really well.

I see Lung Candy has them on special for R200 (although they say that on the specials page, but are still checking out @R520 @Maxxis ), and at that price I'm tempted to get another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Stosta said:


> I see Lung Candy has them on special for R200 (although they say that on the specials page, but are still checking out @R520 @Maxxis ), and at that price I'm tempted to get another one.



Will have a look quick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Stosta said:


> I finally got round to trying this tank, and I have to say, I think it is highly under-rated! The version I got has some threading issues, but a simple 0.7ohm NI80 coil fave me some amazing flavour.
> 
> It's simple and easy to set up, I'm just wondering if anyone else gave this tank some loving as I heard very little about it!



Hi Stosta, Yes its a flavour tank for sure. That tank was only used maybe 20 tank fulls but it was bought from FT. It was the authentic version though from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

